# Bath Time



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

When Maggie was a baby, she jumped in the bath with me. She doesn't do that anymore but she will peek under the shower curtain to see what I'm doing.


----------



## Woo (Oct 5, 2011)

So Cute


----------



## Miss Lilly (Sep 12, 2014)

Oh my! She's so adorable!! 

Miss Lill's hopped in the bath once when I was taking too long to adjust the temperature in order to wash her paws. She was keen to have her breakfast and I guess she thought she'd speed things up a bit.

She looked as surprised as I did to find herself in the bath. And she's never done it again!!


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

Savannah loves jumping in the bath, and does most days when there is no water in there, when its her bath day she can't wait to get in, when we are running our baths we have to keep the door shut, the other day my husband had finished running his bath, he popped to the bedroom to get his tablet, he went back to the bathroom to find Savannah enjoying playing in the water, he had to empty it, clean the bath and start again!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Lovely pictures of Nosy Miss Maggie and a wonderful story of bath mad Savannah


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

arlo said:


> Savannah loves jumping in the bath, and does most days when there is no water in there, when its her bath day she can't wait to get in, when we are running our baths we have to keep the door shut, the other day my husband had finished running his bath, he popped to the bedroom to get his tablet, he went back to the bathroom to find Savannah enjoying playing in the water, he had to empty it, clean the bath and start again!


Haha this is so funny - although Ralph will be in the water at any given chance, he's not so fussed at bath time - he prefers the dirty smelly muddy kind


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Love Maggie playing at peeping tom! X


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Love the pictures and the stories, so funny - Dudley wouldn't go anywhere near a bath with water in it!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Tinman said:


> Haha this is so funny - although Ralph will be in the water at any given chance, he's not so fussed at bath time - he prefers the dirty smelly muddy kind


This is Rufus too.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

So cute this reminds me of both our girls


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Very cute pictures! I'm still laughing thinking of running a bath only to find doggy waterpark frolics going on - it's hilarious


----------



## Alinos (May 19, 2014)

Zorro would do the same. One time I pulled him in and gave him a impromptu bath as well. That put an end to peeking in. That boy just hates getting a bath. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

